# Verizon offering to replace with similar model to the GNex. Opinions?



## cornelious1212 (Nov 29, 2011)

So the terrible radio in this phone may be forcing me to ditch it. I'm on call for work, and recently my phone had been missing calls and texts. They just don't come through. I will get a Google Voice notification and no record of a call ever happening. Verizon is offering a "similar model replacement" of basically a HTC Rezound, Droid 4, or maybe a RAZR Maxx. Any info from anyone with experience with these phones would be great. Pros and cons, what I'll be missing from the GNex. I do plan to root and ROM whatever I do get.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

RAZR MAXX is the best phone between these for me.. I came from the razr and I have owned both the rezound and droid 4. The only reason I would ditch the droid 4 vs the maxx is battery life.. it has virtually the same experience though. The rezound has a great screen and camera, although HTC sense kills most of the experience. Motorola's JB update has added more Google and less Motorola Blur and is relatively close to having a Google experience.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd take the Razr Maxx from that list but the screen will be a noticeable downgrade. I'd see if you can get them to give you a GS3...you shouldn't have to sacrifice any specs due their issues.


----------



## cornelious1212 (Nov 29, 2011)

One 15 minute call, one rep, and I have an S3 coming my way tomorrow. He offered the RAZR Maxx, right away since I was having signal issues. I suggested the S3, and he agreed right away that it was an option. He said he has done signal issue replacements on the S3 also, so he was hesitant for that reason. I said I would be more comfortable with the S3, and he said no problem. I don't get a battery door or a battery, but I snagged a Rinke Slim case and a battery for about 20 bucks total on Amazon. I'll try no battery door with the case only and see how that goes. So that's it, I will unfortunately be leaving the GNex family in a few days. Its amazing how different it can be from one rep to another.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Are you going through insurance? As much as I love my gnex the signal quality is starting to get to me.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

gonna try this tomorrow and see what happens....got mine replaced due to a screen crack and battery issues ....this one I had for a week and the signal is terrible....phone has been on for 3 hours only and I have 47% time without signal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nycfin3st (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm on my 6th replacement and all they'll offer me is another Nexus a Droid razr or razr maxx since I have an upgrade on one line. Claiming I can use my upgrade, it's very ridiculous. The signal issues with this phone is ridiculous and Verizon needs to acknowledge them. All the CLNR have had some issue, its tiring.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

nycfin3st said:


> I'm on my 6th replacement and all they'll offer me is another Nexus a Droid razr or razr maxx since I have an upgrade on one line. Claiming I can use my upgrade, it's very ridiculous. The signal issues with this phone is ridiculous and Verizon needs to acknowledge them. All the CLNR have had some issue, its tiring.


Hardware issue, not Verizon's fault. I see nothing wrong with them telling you to use your upgrade to fix something that's not their issue and not a manufacturer defect.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

told asurion i wanted to replace my new replacement(signal issues), they offered me a LG spectrum so i laughed, told them the specs and how it was a downgrade, 5 min hold, black galaxy s3 coming in the mail tomorrow


----------



## nycfin3st (Oct 14, 2011)

akellar said:


> told asurion i wanted to replace my new replacement(signal issues), they offered me a LG spectrum so i laughed, told them the specs and how it was a downgrade, 5 min hold, black galaxy s3 coming in the mail tomorrow


Is it $100 or $150 for the asurion claim? Also was the Nexus you received 32GB or 16GB? Nice job on getting a S3.


----------



## RyanThaDude (Sep 29, 2011)

I didn't think VZW offered a GNex w/ 16GB, only 32.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

0$ for the claim and it was 32gb. they also sent me a battery door and battery for the s3 (black)....at first they offered a spectrum so I laughed...talk about the specs and how it wasn't comparable and he put me on hold for a min and told me he can send me the s3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

So I just called Asurion yesterday to return my Gnex for the poor signal issues I was having. It seems that they did have another Galaxy Nexus available as that is what they are sending out... Hopefully this new one will work better, however I was hoping for a GS3.


----------



## CoolRalph (Jun 22, 2011)

they sent me out a GNEX as my first replacement but it had issues so then they sent the GS3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

If VZW replaces your phone due to signal issues like this, does it affect your plan? Namely grandfathered unlimited data? I frequently have signal issues also (around my house I'll sometimes have 1-2 bars of 3g, inside I'm lucky if I have one bar, and same thing at my parents house), and it's very annoying. I just thought it was due to Samsung's radios being shitty.


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

So if I complain about my nexus having shitty radios ... will i have to send it in to get a replacement?


----------



## Turbo Slaab (Dec 25, 2011)

dnyor93 said:


> So if I complain about my nexus having shitty radios ... will i have to send it in to get a replacement?


Yes and if you don't, I believe they charge you full retail price for the phone.

Edit: They will send you the replacement first, then you send your old one back.


----------



## BlazinSS (Dec 31, 2011)

why are they offering a GS3 and not a GS4??? The GS3 has 4.1 correct or have they come out with a software update??? The GS4 has 4.2.2 and has 32gb of storage.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

BlazinSS said:


> why are they offering a GS3 and not a GS4??? The GS3 has 4.1 correct or have they come out with a software update??? The GS4 has 4.2.2 and has 32gb of storage.


Not sure if serious

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

BlazinSS said:


> why are they offering a GS3 and not a GS4??? The GS3 has 4.1 correct or have they come out with a software update??? The GS4 has 4.2.2 and has 32gb of storage.


OMG IM STILL LAUGHING AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## xiwong (Jul 17, 2013)

I left the Nexus in January after going through the same issues as you. For some reason today I wanted to see what I had left behind, and after seeing this thread, want to share my experience.

After 4 replacements (including 1 DOA device, all 4 with horrible screens, and equally bad reception), I was offered the RAZR Maxx after discussing with the rep how I was unable to use my phone for anything. Take the RAZR Maxx. Epic battery, epic radios, it has Android 4.1, and some decent roms are at DroidRZR. The only downside is that 4.1 is probably where it will stop and the screen isn't 720p, but it is much brighter and has much more consistent colors than the Nexus' screen, so IMO it is better.

Now after I got the Maxx I went through 4 replacements of those. 2 had non-functioning vibrate modes, 2 had bad headphone jacks, and 1 was bent (think iPhone 5 bent) on arrival. So while complaining on another call, the rep said he would see what he could do for me. After searching for replacements, he said he only had one option. A white Galaxy Note 2. Of course I took it, and that's how I have a Note 2 now. It hasn't been perfect (3rd replacement now because for some reason my first 3 would not hold 4g at all), but I really like it.

Of course YMMV, but here are some other things I have noticed. If a rep says they put something in the notes, that means nothing. Before I got my first Maxx I already had 3 replacements waiting to be received by Verizon, and I couldn't be authorized another. The next 3 times I called I was not allowed the Maxx because they claimed there was nothing in the notes. In addition, no offense meant, the female support agents have gotten me nowhere. Every time I called they said to do the simple restarts, wipe device (already did), and treated me like an idiot. For my vibrate issue, they said I must not understand which sound mode is vibrate, and told me to get as new SIM (which of course has everything to do with vibration and haptic feedback). Another also told me to switch to GSM under Mobile Networks and said this "saves battery and is faster"...facepalm.

Good luck to you!


----------

